# Fractilious



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Some of my 'Fractilious' images from a couple of years ago


















The original image taken at Arona, Lake Maggiore, Italy - The little girl just climbed on the sculpture and gave the figure a big hug and kiss. One of those magic moments in life. Pure innocence.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I love your treatment of these! The little girl is priceless!
A plug in for PS?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Dori
Yes it is a plug-in.
We have a great article written by one of our experts that explains the technique. Click here to read it


----------

